
Command Line Tools for Developers - yarapavan
https://www.toptal.com/software/best-command-line-tools
======
yarapavan
PathPicker is a new tool I discovered from this article.

From their GitHub page:

PathPicker accepts a wide range of input -- output from git commands, grep
results, searches -- pretty much anything.After parsing the input, PathPicker
presents you with a nice UI to select which files you're interested in. After
that you can open them in your favorite editor or execute arbitrary commands.
[http://facebook.github.io/PathPicker/](http://facebook.github.io/PathPicker/)

